# What have you always wanted to do?



## Claire (Sep 18, 2005)

There are a few things that I really, really want to do:
Ride in a hot air balloon (I'm terrified of heights, so this is a challenge)
White water rafting
One last trail ride, preferably down the Grand Canyon on a mule (I've done it down Kaulapapa, and it was pretty scary).

Keep realism in your answers ... things that you are actually likely to do.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 18, 2005)

There are several things I would like to do, just for the adrenalin rush, but,yep, too chicken!!
The most, I guess, fly in a jet, not an airliner, but a military, gotta be fast.
More practical though, just fly, I've never been on an airplane in my life.


----------



## BBQ Fish (Sep 18, 2005)

Well since i love to hunt, i'd like to hunt Africa without it getting canceled for a riot, or some other crazy thing.

I gave up trying after my hunt was canceled "again" (about 10 years ago) for the 6th time, when another bombing prevented my flight in. 
I know it's not their fault, however, it makes for a person to feel very unsafe going overseas.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 18, 2005)

Things I really want to do and will..........

-See the Ocean and walk on the beach
-Take a train ride through some beautiful countryside in the fall


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 18, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> There are a few things that I really, really want to do:
> Ride in a hot air balloon (I'm terrified of heights, so this is a challenge)
> White water rafting
> One last trail ride, preferably down the Grand Canyon on a mule (I've done it down Kaulapapa, and it was pretty scary).
> ...


 
I've ridden in a balloon a couple of times now.  It was on my list of things I wanted to do, but I was afraid also.  I had the good fortune to meet a balloon pilot through some friends and got up the courage to go.  It was just fabulous.  I can't wait to do it again next year.

BC


----------



## pdswife (Sep 18, 2005)

Be a grandma....
Travel to more countries...


----------



## middie (Sep 18, 2005)

i'd love to go somewhere tropical.
and overseas.


----------



## luvs (Sep 18, 2005)

i would like to be published some more. i was already published, for some very small things and it was rather cool to see something that came directly from the archives of my mind tucked between the pages of a book.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2005)

Likely: ride a train through the Rockies
Unlikely: ride the Orient Express

Likely: attend Delta Blues festival in Clarksdale, MS
Unlikely: become blues singer/guitarist

Likely: sailboat ride on the Potomac River
Unlikely: sailboat ride to Tahiti

Likely: read more about ancient history
Unlikely: read The Gulag Archipelago" all the way through (I have all 3 volumes)

p.s. forgot one -- 
Likely: travel around the U.S. and actually meet some of you
Unlikely:  travel to Oz and meet Brooksy (Brooksy - fly here!)


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2005)

I really, really would like to own a little wine and cheese shop where I can sell some foods we make from scratch and things like prosciutto, smoked salmon, pate, and lots of authentic Italian foods and pottery.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Sep 18, 2005)

There is a service that sells passenger space on freighters. I'd like to buy passage on one and sail all the way from Indiana through the Great Lakes then across the Atlantic to Europe. I think it would be an interesting alternative to the big luxory cruise ships. It's still to expensive for me though and I don't have enough vacation time.


Also for some reason I think it would be cool to fly in a Zeppelin.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 18, 2005)

I really want to attend the Academy Awards. I want to see how the "A" list looks like up front and personal.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 18, 2005)

I would like to pair skate with Stephane Lambiel... erm, first before that, I would like to be able to skate at a level where I can be his match...






(Stephane)

I would like Valentino Rossi to give me a ride around on his motorcycle....

I would like to scuba dive...

I would like to know much more about IT, also Italian so I could help out more with Cristiano and his business...

I would like to have a second house in Sardinia in front of a beach, so Cristiano and I, along with his kids can enjoy the whole summer...

I would like to see all corners of the world with Cristiano... especially Russia, Iceland, West Indies, Egypt and Kenya...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 18, 2005)

I want to marry a red head with freckles.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh Sushie....this made me sad....


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 18, 2005)

1. I always want to make a positive difference in Someone's life.

2.Just be a best Friend
3.Scuba Dive Again.

4.Be a Actor

5.Be a Edison

6.Have enough money to be able to help others


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> 1. I always want to make a positive difference in Someone's life.
> 
> 2.Just be a best Friend
> 3.Scuba Dive Again.
> ...


Maidrite,
1-You have
2-You are
3-If you are able, go for it!
4-You Aren't? 
5-What would you do?
6-You do that already, you don't need money!
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 18, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Maidrite,
> 1-You have
> 2-You are
> 3-If you are able, go for it!
> ...


 

Thank You Kadesma, I have been Acting in Church Programs. I will be again this Christmas! so I guess I am . 
All we have in the end is, who we are, not what we have.


----------



## Raven (Sep 19, 2005)

I've always wanted to see the ocean. 

I would love to see for myself if you really can "Smell" the ocean, and dream of someday just sitting on the beach and watching the sun go down.

I've never had the chance to go and now my health won't allow me to travel that far anymore.

~ Raven ~


----------



## mish (Sep 19, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I really want to attend the Academy Awards. I want to see how the "A" list looks like up front and personal.


 
Wasabi, would you settle for an up-close bleacher seat on the red carpet?

http://www.oscars.org/bleachers/index.html

(Use to be - don't quote me - you could buy a ticket?)

Can't hurt to call and ask. (If you want I'll give them a call & let you know.)

Kodak Theatre at Hollywood & Highland
6801 Hollywood Blvd.
Los Angeles, Calif. 
90028
323.308.6300


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2005)

Mahalo for the link, Mish. I will be entering to win a seat on the red carpet bleachers tomorrow. Cross you fingers for me........wasabi


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I really want to attend the Academy Awards. I want to see how the "A" list looks like up front and personal.


I don't know if he still does it, but my cousin Dan used to be a "filler" at various awards shows, including the Academy Awards and Emmys.  He didn't get paid, but he got to meet a lot of stars.  For those who don't know (I didn't until he started doing it) fillers sit in the celebrities seats when they leave their seats for a restroom or cigarette break (empty seats look bad on camera).  They are not allowed to speak to the celebrities unless they are spoken to first.  Many of them do talk to the fillers, and Dan has met a lot of them.  I can't remember who right now! 

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Sep 19, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to see the ocean.
> 
> I would love to see for myself if you really can "Smell" the ocean, and dream of someday just sitting on the beach and watching the sun go down.
> 
> ...



Oh Raven, I wish, I wish I could send you the beach in a bottle. Yes you can smell the ocean and sitting on the sand watching the sun go down is a beautiful sight. The next time I go to the beach, I will think of you......wasabi


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to see the ocean.
> 
> I would love to see for myself if you really can "Smell" the ocean, and dream of someday just sitting on the beach and watching the sun go down.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Raven, I would like to share a little bit of a beautiful ocean with you... I am sorry I can't send you the smell and the sound of the waves as well... But look at the pics and then close your eyes and let your imagination fly... then you can be anywhere you wish to be!! 

http://community.webshots.com/album/455347567lsmSvd/0

(the children in these pics are Guido and Lucilla, the kids of my sweetheart Cristiano!)


----------



## Dove (Sep 21, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Things I really want to do and will..........
> 
> -See the Ocean and walk on the beach
> -Take a train ride through some beautiful countryside in the fall


 
North Carolina is very beautiful in the fall..and the Ocean is breathtaking on either Coast.
Growing up in San Diego Ca. I guess I took the Ocean for granted..now that I am inland I really miss it.
Marge


----------



## Claire (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm so sad, but then happy, that a couple of you said see the ocean, walk on the beach.  Sad, because you've not done it.  Happy, because it's a fairly easily realized dream.  I'm fortunate to have seen both oceans from both sides (and in one case, the middle).  But large though our country is, it is only a 2-3 day drive away.  If you believe it will happen, and want it, this one can be done.


----------



## Claire (Sep 23, 2005)

Be an actor?  Don't you have a local theater group?  Hey, everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## Claire (Sep 23, 2005)

mudbug:  Love your answers!  I, too, dream of the Orient Express.  I have a couple of friends who have taken the train ride that comes out of Williams, AZ and goes into the Grand Canyon.  If you like wine, there's the Napa Wine Train, which I can vouch for when it comes to beauty, elegance, and great wine and food.  

I WILL take that balloon ride ... mine is a tourist town that has balloon rides regularly.  Just haven't gotten quite the nerve up to do it yet.  I hate being suspended, and fear heights.  Still want to do it.


----------



## licia (Sep 23, 2005)

There is only one thing on my list that I really want. I would like to go to Vancouver, B. C. during it's most beautiful season.  I've wanted to do this for years and had talked to some of my friends who went after I had talked to them about it.  I've been to Europe, spent a good bit of time at the beach, rode trains from one country to another, rode the ferry from Calais, France to Dover, England, been quite a few places on planes, trains, cars. It has never been convenient to go to BC. I suppose I will have to make a special effort to accomplish that.Hope I can before I get too old. I'm too scared to go up in a balloon, but have been to pretty high mountains and the Eiffel Tower. I've been blessed to be able to do many of the things I wanted and perhaps my one wish can be realized in the future.


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess mine would be to travel. I want to go to as many places as I can both exotic and not. I want to see every state in the USA. I want to go to every continent. I want to see as many places as I possibly can.

I would also like to take a long trip on a sailboat. Maybe 6 months to a year.


----------



## mish (Sep 23, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Mahalo for the link, Mish. I will be entering to win a seat on the red carpet bleachers tomorrow. Cross you fingers for me........wasabi


 
You're welcome, Wasabi. Crossing my fingers & toes for you. Let us know if you win, so we can look for you on TV. (Guessing Mahalo means Thank you. Wow my first new Hawaiian word. I'll see if I can look up the pronunciation. Thank you.)


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kadesma*
_Maidrite,
1-You have
2-You are
3-If you are able, go for it!
4-You Aren't? 
5-What would you do?
6-You do that already, you don't need money!
_


And I hope you continue making the wonderful difference that you do!!


I've always wanted to  be a Philanthropist (sp?) but I don't have enough money.  Wanted to be Santa's assistant but the job was taken.  But I DO think that I may just be Pollyanna's clone (No - can't be - I'm not a blonde) or long lost twin!!!!  But really, I have always wanted to:

A) Write a book (actually working on one)
2) Be a Mom (Accomplished!  And get to work on it Daily! )
3) Record an album (Hmmmmm.....)
4) Build my sustainable home and gardens
5) Make sure that EVERYONE I talk to feels that they are valued, loved and important.
6) Learn how to play the Congos
7) Portage at least four lakes in as many weeks
8) Work with, encourage and make a difference for children, not just in Third World Countries, but Where Ever they need the support.
9) Become a better person 
10)how to do stained glass, quilt, and (really!) build a windmill!

Every day is such a gift and what you do with it is your git=ft back!


----------



## Cyberchef (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh, and, sorry....

 And - to build the ultimate mouse trap!!!!! ( my cat just came into my bedroom with yet ANOTHER trophy!)

sweet dreams, y'all!


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2005)

- going to New england for Indian Summer
- diving with whales
- go back to the baltic sea and buy a house there

I love the baltic sea with all the nature around..


----------



## aussie girl (Sep 24, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I would like Valentino Rossi to give me a ride around on his motorcycle....


 
Totally with you on this one, urmaniac

also

Dine at the resturant at the top of the Empire State Building,

Visit the Pyramids.

Have the talent and confidence to be a concert pianist.

Be a world renowned Astronomer and discover new planets and stars.

Walk on the moon.

oh well, it's nice to dream


----------



## Dove (Sep 24, 2005)

Mish..just sound it out like it is spelled..Yes it does mean thank you.

I would like to go for a Baloon ride..You can't get me to climb a ladder though..I will fly in a plane rather than ride in a car for a long trip. een there, done that..too many times. We have een in all ut 6 states in our travels. The most upper North East of the USA. Would love to see New England in the Fall. Have touched down in Alaska, Japan on the way to Korea and we did go to Vancover C. AND lets not forget the beautiful Island of Ohau, Hawaii. My only regret was I did not know Wasabi then.
Dove


----------



## Claire (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, cyber, it looks to me like you already have the perfect mouse trap.  Last year I walked in on my 11-year-old, thinks she's a puppy, JR terrier, and she growled at me.  Huh?  I started to punish her (bad dog, bad dog.  Not much punishment here), and noticed that she was guarding something.  It was a mouse the size of my thumb.  She was SO proud of herself.  I personally think she tried to make friends with it, and it looked up at her and had a heart attack.  When I lived in the south and in Hawaii, I'd seen many cockroaches larger than that mouse.  But give me a housepet that will hunt any day over setting traps and disposing of the trapped bodies.


----------



## amber (Sep 24, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Things I really want to do and will..........
> 
> -See the Ocean and walk on the beach
> -Take a train ride through some beautiful countryside in the fall


 
I highly recommend Maine in the summer (specifically old orchard beach ) where there is 7 miles of sandy beaches to lay out and get a tan, or walk along the piers, party, shop, arcardes, etc.  In the fall you can take a train ride to see foliage in various parts of Maine depending on the time of year.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 25, 2005)

I am not a scrooge....in fact Christmas used to be my favorite holiday....and I loved buying presents or everyone!  But...if I could change anything now...it would be to break this tradition of presents....and get back to just "getting together to eat...and talk".  I've seen so much stress over "what to get someone"..."how long will it take to pay for xmas this year"....and all those who can't afford to do Christmas....that it breaks my heart.  However....I'm sure I won't see this in my lifetime...as I can't get my own family to give it up...let alone everyone else.


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> There are a few things that I really, really want to do:
> Ride in a hot air balloon (I'm terrified of heights, so this is a challenge)
> White water rafting
> One last trail ride, preferably down the Grand Canyon on a mule (I've done it down Kaulapapa, and it was pretty scary).
> ...


 
I like this topic Claire!  I've always wanted to ride in a hot air balloon as well, but the height is a little scary! But hey a bottle of champagne and some sun would be nice as long as the wind is not a challenge.  I would want a parachute with me though 

I guess the only other thing I would want to try is diving out of an airplane with a partner.  It would take alot of nerve for me to do that though.


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Be a grandma....
> Travel to more countries...


 
Good things come to those that wait. I bet you will be a grandma one day.  Where do you want to travel?


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i'd love to go somewhere tropical.
> and overseas.


 
I would suggest the Virgin Islands, or the Bahamas, or even Florida for that matter!


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to see the ocean.
> 
> I would love to see for myself if you really can "Smell" the ocean, and dream of someday just sitting on the beach and watching the sun go down.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, this was so touching for me Raven.

Our ocean is a dark blue because our water is cold, yet in summer it seems so warm and comforting, refreshing to everyone that comes here to Maine from the south and the north and all points in between.  

You "can" really smell the ocean Raven.  It's salty, it's humid, it's foggy at times when there has just been rain. I cannot imagine not smelling the ocean.


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I want to marry a red head with freckles.


 
If thats your wish, who knows, it could come true


----------



## amber (Sep 25, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> 1. I always want to make a positive difference in Someone's life.
> 
> 2.Just be a best Friend
> 3.Scuba Dive Again.
> ...


 
On numbers 4 and 5, you should say "an" not "a", and try to control your text size

Respectufully meant of course

I apoligize, that was the teacher in me coming out with correct grammar, and being stupid.  Dumb me maidrite, I am so picky sometimes and it's embarrassing to me, sorry for that.


----------

